# Need Input on Flying Loft



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I have decided the tax man will be my best friend if I add any more to my property.  So need to downsize on a flying loft.

So, here's the deal... I currently have the 6 x 8 "prisoner / breeder" loft, it is set up quite nicely, functions for me & the birds very well. They have access to a 8x8 aviary .

Found this picture so you can get a better idea of what I'm about to talk about for a lean-to. 









I need to build a flyer loft, so my thoughts have come down to this: the lean-to building design as above. It would be 4 x 8 just for them to eat & sleep in, perches only, get out of the elements, shelter basically. Where the window is I would build small cage / aviary and it would double as the landing board & trap. Inside would be a plexiglass slider panel to completely block it off on winter nights or windy days. 

So will this work? or anyone got a better plan on the same size, 4 x 8? 

Had I thought "long term" better from the get go, would have just gone all out on a 8 x 12 or so, multipurpose building instead of numerous smaller ones, but oh well.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello! I build one 4x8 loft u can see it in my photo album. Soon ill build another one just with box perches for young birds!


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

I think that will work just fine. It has to be good for you as well as the pigeons. Good Luck


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Here in Ne. if we put the loft on blocks its not permenent and the tax man leaves us alone. My loft is 12 by 18 being off the ground it is exempt.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Here in Ne. if we put the loft on blocks its not permenent and the tax man leaves us alone. My loft is 12 by 18 being off the ground it is exempt.
> Dave


Never thought of it that way. Although we have one of those metal carports, it is classed as "non-permenant" by the building codes dept, but they still nail us for that on the taxes? Don't figure. At least they only come round every 5 yrs and they were just here, so I am free & clear for 4 more yrs!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I have mine up on green treated posts (not dug into the ground).
It's 4x4x8, just a big rectangle on it's side, with 3 sections, and one shelf in each section.
It has 3 large doors, and 3 small, flip down entry doors/small landing boards.
I didn't want it fancy looking so it wouldn't attract attention, and I also wanted something easy to build.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to www.redroselofts.com they have a great starter loft with full material lists and step by step building instructions it is under the starter loft very inexpensive check it out.


----------

